# BASS TOURNAMENT Thurs. 4/26/07



## buck (Dec 14, 2006)

so how did you do?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry, couldn't make it but I have to work all the time until saturday night!!!!!!! Urrrrggghh!!!!! I need a beer!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

only got 1 2lb.er.....Jack Morrie won with almost 12lbs.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Is this every Thursday? I am going to try and make it once or twice a month.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes.Every Thurs at 5pm.


----------

